
Halfempty: Fast, Parallel Testcase Minimization - taviso
https://github.com/googleprojectzero/halfempty#introducing-halfempty-
======
sjroot
This is neat! I was surprised to see that the main contribution here is
parallel processing. For something like fuzzing, it seems like a very obvious
optimization strategy.

Hopefully time saved results in more bugs found :)

------
jwilk
Where can I get this crashinput.gz ? :-)

